# المسيح في الكتاب المقدس



## نذير (28 ديسمبر 2005)

*المسيح في الكتاب المقدس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاصدقاء الاعزاء

بناء على موافقة من السيد المشرف العام ، فسيكون بإذن الله نقاشا هادئا وعقلانيا حول ماهية المسيح عليه السلام مع اصراري الاكيد ان المسيح بشرا رسولا على السيد ماي روك اثبات الوهية المسيح أو القبول ببشريته عليه السلام .
بالرغم من وجود موضوع مشابه في هذا المنتدى الا اني ارغب بفتح موضوع جديد لان من حقي ان اضع شروطي كمسلم .
شروطي هي :
1 عدم النيل من رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم او الدين الاسلامي بالكلام الجارح .
2 عدم شطب او تعديل  اي مشاركة لي
3 الابتعاد عن الحشو والمناقشة بند ببند ونقطة بنقطة 


اطرح الموضوع الاول بعد ان أعرف شروط الصديق العزيز ماي روك .


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2005)

1. اثبات الوهية المسيح من عدمه من الكتاب المقدس
2. الاتيان بالنصوص مع التفاسير و عدم التفسير الشخصي
3. عدم تقليل الادب تلافيا لحذف المشاركات
4. الرد و التعقيب على رد الاخر
5. الاستمرار في المناقشة حتى نصل الى نتيجة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (28 ديسمبر 2005)

اول بند انك غيرت اسم الموضوع ، اما شروطك فهي غريبة ، ولماذا تلزمني بتفاسير الكتاب المقدس ؟ هل التفسير ايضا من الوحي الالهي ؟ 
ثمّ يلزمني ان أعرف من اى طائفة انت حتى استطيع مناقشتك في اعتقادك


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2005)

غيرت اسم لموضوع, لان لحد الان لم نثبت اي شئ, لم نثبت ان المسيح اله ام بشر, فأن اثبت المسيح هو بشر, عليك مني ان اغير عنوان الموضوع ب الذي يعجبك

اما تفسير النصوص, فاذا لا تريد ايراد التفاسير لقولك بعدم توافر الوحي الالهي لها, اذن لا يحق لك تفسير النصوص ايضا, اذن ستكون المحاورة عبارة عن انك تأتي بالنصوص بدون تفسير شخصي, و انا بأتي بالتفسير المسيحي كتفسير يوحنا فم الذهب و غيره

اذا كنت مساعد قلنبدأ, و و لو موافق ننقل الموضوع لحوار الاديان بيكون افضل

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (28 ديسمبر 2005)

انا طبعا موافق ان نخوض في نقاش ، لكن الزامي في تفاسير الكتاب المقدس يعني اننا نفسر الماء بالماء ، والموضوع يفقد محتواه ، كمان التفاسير فعلا مش وحي الهي وأنتم تقرون بهذا ، ولا تنسَ اننا لن نحتج بالقرآن الكريم والاحاديث الشريفة ، فأرجو عدم التمترس في هذه النقطة لانها تلزمني بما تؤمن به أنت ، وخذ وقتك وشاور باقي الزملاء في هذه النقطة وستجد انني على حق !

ومهم جدا أعرف انت من أي طائفة ، وحتى أختصر الطريق ، هل أنت ممن يقولون بالطبيعة الواحده للمسيح " لاهوت فقط " ام ممن يقولون بالطبيعتين " لاهوت وناسوت " ؟


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2005)

مسألة التفاسير اجتزيناها , قلنا لا تأتي بأي تفاسير, لا من كتب مسيحية و لا تفسير شخصي, يعني دع شرح النصوص لنا من المراجع المعتمدة

اما بالنسبة للطائفة, فانا ممن نقول طبيعتين, لاهوت و ناسوت...


----------



## نذير (28 ديسمبر 2005)

حسنا أرحب بك صديقا وزميلا محاورا .
السؤال التقليدي الذي يتكرر دائما :

لماذا لم يقل المسيح عليه السلام أنه الــه ؟ ولماذا لم يطلب منهم عبادته ؟ وكيف يحاسب الناس على أمر لم يكلفهم فيه أصلا ؟


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> حسنا أرحب بك صديقا وزميلا محاورا .
> السؤال التقليدي الذي يتكرر دائما :
> 
> لماذا لم يقل المسيح عليه السلام أنه الــه ؟ ولماذا لم يطلب منهم عبادته ؟


 
لنأخذ الحوار بمنتهى البساطة و التسلسل, انت سالت سؤال و انا سأجيبك عليه, و من ثم ننتقل الى المرحلة التي بعدها

المسيح لم يطلب العبادة لاسباب عديدة منها:

1. لو افترضنا ان المسيح قال لهم ان يعبدوه, فهل سيصدقه اليهود؟
2. هل كانوا سيقدمون العبادة له لو قالها؟
3. هل كان هذا الشئ هدف التجسد؟
4. هل كان هذا القول سيخدم هدف التجسد؟

كما موجود بالكتاب المقدس ان اليهود تعرضوا للمسيح اكثر من مرة و ذلك لانه قارن نفسه بالله 

" يَسُوعُ: أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ. فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ _أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً _( مساويًا ) _نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ _. " ( يو 5/17-18 ) 

أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ " يقول الكتاب " فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ _فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً» _" ( يو10/30-33 ). 

و بالرغم من ذلك كله, فقد اعلن المسيح انه اله في نصوص كثيرة, يمكن ان ننتقل لها في الردود القادمة



> وكيف يحاسب الناس على أمر لم يكلفهم فيه أصلا ؟


 
لم استطع الاجابة عن هذا السؤال لعدم فهمي له...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (29 ديسمبر 2005)

حسنا ، لابأس من المقدمات لتوضيح الفكرة :
افرض انك يهودي من المؤمنين ، وتنتظر المسيا أو المخلص ، وعلامته أنه يولد من عذراء، وجاء الزمن الموعود وولد الطفل يسوع وأمه متزوجة من رجل ، هل ستؤمن ان هذا الطفل هو المخلص ؟ هل هناك أحد يستطيع اثبات ان والدة الطفل عذراء ؟ نحن بإيماننا نعلم انها عذراء وأنها لم تمسّ من رجل ، لكن أنت كيهودي مؤمن وبسيط ما زلت تنتظر العلامة " يولد من عذراء " في هذه الحالة لا نستطيع لوم من لم يؤمن .
نحن كمسلمين نقول ان مريم العذراء البتول ولدت المسيح وكانت عذراء مطلقا ولم تعرف رجلا وليس هناك رجل اسمه يوسف النجار .
إذا عدم وضوح العلامة الاولى يشكل معضلة، والمعضلة الثانية انها ولدت بعيدا عن قومها ، فلا أحد يهتم بوجود اسرة غريبة قدمت من  مدينة أخرى ، ولم يشكل الميلاد أي معجزة - ظاهريا - .
بينما في القران انها جاءت قومها تحمل طفلها وأنكروا عليها عملها كونها غير متزوجة ، فأنطق الله طفلها ليبرىء والدته ، هنا نحن نقول بالولادة المعجزة .

لاجل هذا ولعدم ظهور العلامة الاولى كان على بسوع أن يعلن الوهيته ويكلف الناس بعبادته ، انا كمسلم لا أعبد المسيح ، هل سيحاسبني الله على ذلك ؟ لماذا ما دام المسيح لم يكلفني بعبادته ولم يصرّح بأنه إلـــه ؟


اقتباس 
المسيح لم يطلب العبادة لاسباب عديدة منها:

1. لو افترضنا ان المسيح قال لهم ان يعبدوه, فهل سيصدقه اليهود؟
2. هل كانوا سيقدمون العبادة له لو قالها؟
3. هل كان هذا الشئ هدف التجسد؟
4. هل كان هذا القول سيخدم هدف التجسد؟


لا أظن الهـــا يخاف الناس ، وهو بالتأكيد قادر على حماية نفسه من " مخلوقاته " ، وحتى لو افترضنا غير ذلك فكان باستطاعته ان يعلن عن نفسه الهــا ويطلب من الناس عبادته بعد القيامة ، فبعد القيامة - حسب الكتاب المقدس - لم يلتقِ الا بالمؤمنين .


----------



## My Rock (29 ديسمبر 2005)

بالبداية اعطيك نبذة مختصرة عن اليهود و قوانينهم, فالمعروف ان اليهود يرجمون الزانية و لو كان الحال ينطبق على مريم لكان رجمت و لكان تركها يوسف خطيبها.

اما بالنسبة لليهود, فهي لست بعلامة واحدة لديهم لمعرفة المسيا, فهناك اكثر من علامة و منها:

مولده
مكان ولادته
طفولته في مصر
سبب موته
صلبه
قيامته

فأذن الولادة من العذراء هي ليست العلامة الوحيدة, بذلك لا تكون مبهمة اذا انطبقت العلامات الاخرى على المسيح
اما بالنسبة الى الولادة, فهي مشار اليها ان تكون في بيت لحم, و هذا ما حصل فعلا, اذ هو يحق ما جاء في النبوءة القائلة: 

*"اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة وانت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل." (ميخا 5: 2)، وقد تحققت بالفعل فنرى فى العهد الجديد انه مكتوب:  "فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب وسألهم اين يولد المسيح.  فقالوا له في بيت لحم اليهودية.لانه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي.  وانت يا بيت لحم ارض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا .لان منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي اسرائيل" (انجيل متّى 2: 4-6).*

ونرى انه قدم كل الاهتمام للمولود, فقد قدم ملوك المجوس ليقدموا الذهب و المر للملك, و ايضا نرى ان جند من الملائكة تغنى بمولده و اعلنه للرعاة, الذين سارعوا لمكان الولادة و اخبروا البقية عنه, فمسألة الولادة و مكانها هو ليس عرضي او صدفة, بل هو ضمن خكة الهية مدبرة

و المغالطة التي ذكرتها ان مريم كان متزوجة انذاك, و الحقيقة هي كانت مخطوبة و ليست متزوجة, و لم ترجم مع العلم انها كانت غير مرتبطة, هذا دليل واظح على نقاوتها

اما عن رفض اليهود له, فهو مكتوب :
*من إنجيل يوحنا: "جاء إلى بيته فما قبله أهل بيته، أما الذين قبلوه، وهم الذين يؤمنون باسمه، فقد مكنهم بأن يصيروا أبنا الله، ليس من رغبة لحم أو دم ولا من رغبة رجل بل لأن الله ولدهم".* 

فالعلامات واضحة و هي تدعم بعضها, فمن المستحيل ان تنطبق كل العلامات على شخص اخر

اما قولك ان المسيح كان من المفروض ان يقول هو اله, فهو بالفعل اقر ذلك, و ذلك ما دفع اليهود الى القدوم على رجمه, و ذلك ما دفع الفريسيين الى المطالبة بصلبه, اذ اعلن ان هو الله, و هذا اعتبر تجديفا, و قلت لك في المداخلة السابقة, انه من الممكن ان ندخل في مسألة النصوص التي اعلن فيها المسيح انه الله

اما مسألة العبادة, فالشعب اليهودي من اكثر السعوب معرفة في العبادة, اذ تشريع العبادة مفصل بشدة, فمسألة معرفة ان المسيح هو الله, هو شئ تحصيل حاصل بأن تقدم العبادة له, فمكتوب بالعهد القديم ان تقدم العبادة لله وحده فقد, و السجود له وحده


اما قولك بأن الله لا يخاف و لا يستطيع حماية نفسه, فان تقولني كلام لم اقله, فانا لم اقل انه لم يقل ذلك لان اليهود سيقتلوه او يرجموه, انا قلت ان قال ذلك, هل سيصدقه اليهود؟ و هو كما مكتوب بأن الاكثرية سترفض, و مع ذلك فأتينا الى هجف القول, فالمسيح قادر ان يعلن عن نفسه الها, لكنه تجسد لكي يتمم خطة الهية, و هي الكفارة على الصليب, فلو اعلن انه الملك و اراد التتويج كما حصل عندما بدأ الشعب اليهودي بالهتاف له و القول اوصنا اوصنا, لكن المسيح لم يأت لهذا الهدف, المسيح اتى لكي يتمم النبوات القائلة بانه سيصلب, فاعلانه انه هو الله بجند من الملائكة و بجبروت عظيم هو بكل بساطة ليس رسالة المسيح

اما اعلانه انه هو الله بعد القيامة, فهو هذا الذي حصل, اذ كما قيل ان الروح القدس ستشهد, و هذا  ما قام به التلاميذ مساقين بالروح القدس.

اما ظهور المسيح, فهو ظهر ليس للمؤمنين فقط, راجع الكتاب المقدس اكثر لترى ظهوره للجموع التي رأت قيامته و امنت, و اخبرت.


سلام و نعمة


----------



## استفانوس (30 ديسمبر 2005)

اخي الحبيب
هذه بعض الشواهد التي قبل الرب يسوع السجود له
 سجد له حكماء المجوس القادمين من الشرق في مكان ولادته المتواضع.
 كما ورد ذلك في الإنجيل بحسب متى (2: 11)
 حيث يقول:
"فخروا وسجدوا له ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا ذهبا ولبانا ومرا". 
 سجد له المرضى والبرص كما جاء في (الإنجيل حسب متى 8: 2)
 "وإذا أبرص قد جاء وسجد له قائلا يا سيد إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني.
 كما سجد له الأعمى قائلا :
 "أؤمن يا سيد وسجد له". 
 وسجد له التلاميذ بعد صعوده إلى السماء وظهوره لهم.
 كما ورد ذلك (في الإنجيل بحسب متى 28: 17) 
"ولما رأوه سجدوا له". 
 سجدت له النساء كما جاء في (الإنجيل بحسب متى 15: 25)
 " فأتت إمرأة وسجدت له قائلة  يا سيد أعني". 
 سجد له الشيطان والأرواح الشريرة كما حدث ذلك في (الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 5: 1-7) 
"… إنسان به روح نجس. فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له". 
 ستجثو له كل ركبة في السماء وعلى الأرض كما يصرح بهذا الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل فيليبي (2: 9) 
" لذلك رفعه الله و أعطاه اسما فوق كل إسم لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل إنسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب". 
اوصلي بان اكون اوفيت السؤال


----------



## نذير (31 ديسمبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الصديق العزيز  ماى روك 

لنناقش نقطة نقطة:

< بالبداية اعطيك نبذة مختصرة عن اليهود و قوانينهم, فالمعروف ان اليهود يرجمون الزانية و لو كان الحال ينطبق على مريم لكان رجمت و لكان تركها يوسف خطيبها.>

مريم كانت متزوجة من يوسف النجار عند ولادة يسوع – حسب الانجيل – لذلك فلا ينطبق عليها حد الزانبة ، وهذا اشكال حقيقي عندكم ، انكم جعلتم لها زوجا وهذا أنقص من معنى الولادة المعجزة ، أما في الاسلام فهي عذراء بتول لم تعرف رجلا أبدا .

<<فأن الولادة من العذراء هي ليست العلامة الوحيدة, بذلك لا تكون مبهمة اذا انطبقت العلامات الاخرى على المسيح
اما بالنسبة الى الولادة, فهي مشار اليها ان تكون في بيت لحم, و هذا ما حصل فعلا, اذ هو يحق ما جاء في النبوءة القائلة: 

"اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة وانت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل." (ميخا 5: 2)، وقد تحققت بالفعل فنرى فى العهد الجديد انه مكتوب: "فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب وسألهم اين يولد المسيح. فقالوا له في بيت لحم اليهودية.لانه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي. وانت يا بيت لحم ارض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا .لان منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي اسرائيل" (انجيل متّى 2: 4-6).>>

الان دعنا نناقش نبوءة ميخا ، هل حقا – حسب الانجيل – كان للمسيح سلطة على اسرائيل ؟ وهل ملك وحكم اسرائيل لكي يدبر ويرعى شعب اسرائيل ؟ الاناجيل تصوره انه كان ضعيفا ومغلوبا على أمره ، الموقف الوحيد الذي فرض فيه ارادته عندما طرد الباعة من الهيكل ، بينما نحن كمسلمين لا نصوره ابدا ضعيفا وقليل الحيلة ، بل هو عندنا من الانبياء الخمسة الكبار أولي العزم من الرسل .

<< ونرى انه قدم كل الاهتمام للمولود, فقد قدم ملوك المجوس ليقدموا الذهب و المر للملك, و ايضا نرى ان جند من الملائكة تغنى بمولده و اعلنه للرعاة, الذين سارعوا لمكان الولادة و اخبروا البقية عنه, فمسألة الولادة و مكانها هو ليس عرضي او صدفة, بل هو ضمن خكة الهية مدبرة >>

مع تحفظي الشديد على قصة المجوس التي انفرد بها متى ، فهي كسابقاتها ، لاتقدم دليلا على الوهية المسيح ، نبي عظيم نعم ، رسول من الله نعم ، ملك !! ربما  !! ، لكن لم تثبت لي حتى الان الوهيته . 


<< المغالطة التي ذكرتها ان مريم كان متزوجة انذاك, و الحقيقة هي كانت مخطوبة و ليست متزوجة, و لم ترجم مع العلم انها كانت غير مرتبطة, هذا دليل واظح على نقاوتها >>

نعم ، نعم لم تكن متزوجة ، هذا ما نقوله دائما ، كيف تكون عذراء ومتزوجة ، أقول انها بنظر الناس متزوجة من يوسف النجار ، فهو لم يمسها الا بعد الولادة – حسب الانجيل - ، فهي عند الناس متزوجة :

24  فلما استيقظ يوسف من النوم فعل كما امره ملاك الرب واخذ امرأته.
25  ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر.ودعا اسمه يسوع

اما الكلام عن التصريح بالالوهية فنحتاج طبعا ان نتعامل مع النصوص .

<< اما ظهور المسيح, فهو ظهر ليس للمؤمنين فقط, راجع الكتاب المقدس اكثر لترى ظهوره للجموع التي رأت قيامته و امنت, و اخبرت.>>

ظهر أولا لمريم المجدلية عند القبر مع مجموعة النساء ، ثم ظهر لاثنين من تلاميذه  ثم ظهر للتلاميذ – ولم يكن توما معهم – وبعد اسبوع ظهر لجميع التلاميذ وجعل توما ينظر يداه ، ثم ظهر للتلاميذ على ساحل بحر الجليل ، ثم ظهر المرة الاخيرة لخمسمائة من اتباعه ، فهو – حسب الانجيل – لم يظهر الا لاتباعه .

وبالنسبة للصديق العزيز فريد ، فالدين الوحيد الذي يحرم السجود لغير الله فهو الاسلام ، أما الشرائع الاخرى فنجد فيها السجود للعظماء والملوك بل حتى الانبياء كما فعل أخوة يوسف عندما سجدوا له ، كل هذا لا يعني أبدا الالوهية .


6  فجاء مفيبوشث بن يوناثان بن شاول الى داود وخرّ على وجهه وسجد.فقال داود يا مفيبوشث.فقال هانذا عبدك.
7  فقال له داود لا تخف.فاني لاعملنّ معك معروفا من اجل يوناثان ابيك وارد لك كل حقول شاول ابيك وانت تاكل خبزا على مائدتي دائما.
8  فسجد وقال من هو عبدك حتى تلتفت الى كلب ميت مثلي


1  فجاء الملاكان الى سدوم مساء وكان لوط جالسا في باب سدوم.فلما رآهما لوط قام لاستقبالهما وسجد بوجهه الى الارض.


تك 23:7  فقام ابراهيم وسجد لشعب الارض لبني حثّ.


 تك 33:3  واما هو فاجتاز قدامهم وسجد الى الارض سبع مرات حتى اقترب الى اخيه.

هذا فقط بعض الامثلة عن السجود ، لان نسخة الكتاب المقدس في جهازي  البحث فيها متعب ، ويا ليتكم تزودوني بالنسخة التي تظهر حروف(    svd    )  عند الاقتباس منها


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> مريم كانت متزوجة من يوسف النجار عند ولادة يسوع – حسب الانجيل – لذلك فلا ينطبق عليها حد الزانبة ، وهذا اشكال حقيقي عندكم ، انكم جعلتم لها زوجا وهذا أنقص من معنى الولادة المعجزة ، أما في الاسلام فهي عذراء بتول لم تعرف رجلا أبدا .


 
ما جاء عن عذراوية مريم في اشعياء هو يطابق بالحرف الواحد مريم, اذ في العبرية هناك كلمتان للعذراء:

*1 - بتولاه : عذراء لم تتزوج، وردت الكلمة في التكوين 24: 16 ، اللاويين 21: 13 ، التثنية 22: 14 و 23 و 28 ، القضاة 11: 37 ، 1 ملوك 1: 2. *
*2 - علماه : فتاة في عمر الزواج، وهي الكلمة المستعملة في إشعياء 7: 14. ولم يستخدم الروح القدس على فم إشعياء كلمة بتولاه لأنه كان يجب استخدام كلمة تجمع بين معنى العذراوية والعمر المناسبة للزواج، لتنطبق على الواقع التاريخي المباشر والمرمى النبوي الذي يركّز على ولادة المسيا من عذراء. *

فكلمة العذراء الموجودة في اشعياء هي المطابقة لمريم كما مفسر و مشروح اعلاه, وبالرغم من ذلك, فأراك تتذبذب في قولك, فأنت قلت لاحقا ان يوسف لم يمس مريم حتى ولادة المسيح, و أراك تذكر ذلك موجود في القرأن و كأننا رفضناه او غيرناه.

*



و وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، فَيُوسُفُ,,, لَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ. وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ " متى 1: 18 ، 24 و25 - أنظر لوقا 1: 26 - 35 " . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

بالعكس يا عزيزي, الولادة المعجزة لم ينقص منها شئ, اذ حتى الكاهن الذي رأى المسيح في تهلل و فرح بذلك اليوم, يعني كان من الواظح جدا من هو المسيح و ولادته من العذراء, اضافة الى ذلك, اسم المولود عمانوئيل حسب النبؤة القائلة:

*



وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ " إشعياء 7: 14 " .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 




> الان دعنا نناقش نبوءة ميخا ، هل حقا – حسب الانجيل – كان للمسيح سلطة على اسرائيل ؟ وهل ملك وحكم اسرائيل لكي يدبر ويرعى شعب اسرائيل ؟ الاناجيل تصوره انه كان ضعيفا ومغلوبا على أمره ، الموقف الوحيد الذي فرض فيه ارادته عندما طرد الباعة من الهيكل ، بينما نحن كمسلمين لا نصوره ابدا ضعيفا وقليل الحيلة ، بل هو عندنا من الانبياء الخمسة الكبار أولي العزم من الرسل .


 
لو اردنا ان نناقش نبؤة ميخا, فلنأخذ كل جوانبها و لنبدأ كما هو مرتب حسب النص :


خروج المسيح من بيت لحم: هو ما تحقق فعلا فالمسيح ولد في بيت لحم كما هو متق عليه
تسلط المسيح: المسيح كان ذو سلطان فهو الذي احيا الموتى و شفى المرضى, وبالرغم من ذلك فمعنى التسلط هو ليس تسلط سياسي او نفوذي كما تصور اليهود اذ تمت مطالبت المسيح بان يكون ملكهم عند دخوله المدينة, لكنه رفض لانه ليس هدف المسيح بتاتا, اما عن التسلط, فهو يتسلط روحيا, و في مجيئه الثاني سيكون ذو سلطة ايضا
مخارجه من الازل: بحسب كلام المسيح هو منذ الازل, وهون كائن منذ البدأ
بذلك نرى ان النبوءة تنطبق تماما على السيد المسيح من كل جوانبها





> نعم ، نعم لم تكن متزوجة ، هذا ما نقوله دائما ، كيف تكون عذراء ومتزوجة ، أقول انها بنظر الناس متزوجة من يوسف النجار ، فهو لم يمسها الا بعد الولادة – حسب الانجيل - ، فهي عند الناس متزوجة :


 
رجاء محبة ان تعيد قرأءة ما قلت, فأنت تقول نعم نعم هي ليت متزوجة, ثم ترجع وتقول هي متزوجة

و لنقرأ النص كاملا



> 18 اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا .لما كانت مريم امه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس .
> 19 فيوسف رجلها اذ كان بارا ولم يشأ ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سرّا .
> 20 ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك . لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس .
> 21 فستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لانه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم .
> ...


 


> وبالنسبة للصديق العزيز فريد ، فالدين الوحيد الذي يحرم السجود لغير الله فهو الاسلام ، أما الشرائع الاخرى فنجد فيها السجود للعظماء والملوك بل حتى الانبياء كما فعل أخوة يوسف عندما سجدوا له ، كل هذا لا يعني أبدا الالوهية .


 
اولا يا اخي العزيز, هناك فرق بين سجود فئة معينة لشخص ما و بين تحليل السجود لغير الله, فأنت قلت ان الاسلام هو الدين الوحيد الذي يحرد السجود لغير الله, و بعد ذلك ذكرت امثلة عن سجود بعض الناس لاشخاص معينين, فنسيت ان تأتي بتحليل السجود لغير الله في الكتاب المقدس (والاديان الاخرى), فيا عزيزي فاتك الفرق بين الامر بالسجود لله او لغيره, و بين افعال بعض الناس

و ثانيا, نحن نعرف ان السجود قدم من اجل الاحترام و التوقير, و انا استطيع ان أتي لك بأمثلة من كتابك بالسجود لغير الله, و هي ايضأ بصيغة الاحترام و التوقير


اذا بكلتا الحالتين, لا يوجد امر بالكتاب المقدس على سجود غير الله, بل العكس اذ من اولى الوصايا العشر هي ان تعبد الر و لا تسجد لغيره, وانا حفاظا على سياق الموضوع و مساره, لن اعلق على النصوص التي ذكرتها, و الا سوف يتشعب الموضوع, و اعتقد انك تعرف جيدا معنى السجود الوارد في النصوص و الا افتح موضوع جديد و سأرد عليك بالتفصيل


سلام و نعمة, و ياريت لو نركز في الردود القادمة على الوهية المسيح اكثر...


----------



## نذير (1 يناير 2006)

يا عزيزي انا قلت انها ظاهريا وامام الناس كانت متزوجه ، ولكنه لم يمسها قبل الولادة - هذا ما تقوله الاناجيل - فالولادة لم تكن معجزة - ظاهريا - لان الطفل ولد لاسرة ، حتى لوقا ومتى جعلوا نسب المسيح من جهة يوسف النجار .
الافضل ان ندخل في موضوعنا الرئيسى وهو نبوة وبشرية السيد المسيح .


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> يا عزيزي انا قلت انها ظاهريا وامام الناس كانت متزوجه ، ولكنه لم يمسها قبل الولادة - هذا ما تقوله الاناجيل - فالولادة لم تكن معجزة - ظاهريا - لان الطفل ولد لاسرة ، حتى لوقا ومتى جعلوا نسب المسيح من جهة يوسف النجار .
> الافضل ان ندخل في موضوعنا الرئيسى وهو نبوة وبشرية السيد المسيح .


 
يا عزيزي نذير, اذا تكلمنا ظاهريا بحسب ما تقول فالمصيبة اعظم, فمحمد ربض في رحم امه لمدة اربع سنين, و والده كان متوفي حين ولادته, يعني ظاهريا هو ليس ابن والده, فالمسألة الكبرى هي مسألة المعجزة التي ولد فيها المسيح, بغض النظر عن كيفية نظر الناس لها, فكما قلت هي ليت الدلالة الوحيدة, و بالرغم من ذلك كله, ارى التكلم في هذه المسألة عقيم و ليس فيه اي نتيجة, فأن كان ظاهرا او غير ظاهرا للكل, ما دخل هذا في موضوع الوهية المسيح؟ و اي تغيير يفرض نفسه لو كان الجواب في اي من الحالتين؟

المهم, اترك لك الفرصة بالبدأ عن ماهية المسيح من الكتاب المقدس, او اذا حاب ممكن انا ابدأ

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (1 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> يا عزيزي نذير, اذا تكلمنا ظاهريا بحسب ما تقول فالمصيبة اعظم, فمحمد ربض في رحم امه لمدة اربع سنين, و والده كان متوفي حين ولادته, يعني ظاهريا هو ليس ابن والده, فالمسألة الكبرى هي مسألة المعجزة التي ولد فيها المسيح, بغض النظر عن كيفية نظر الناس لها, فكما قلت هي ليت الدلالة الوحيدة, و بالرغم من ذلك كله, ارى التكلم في هذه المسألة عقيم و ليس فيه اي نتيجة, فأن كان ظاهرا او غير ظاهرا للكل, ما دخل هذا في موضوع الوهية المسيح؟ و اي تغيير يفرض نفسه لو كان الجواب في اي من الحالتين؟
> 
> المهم, اترك لك الفرصة بالبدأ عن ماهية المسيح من الكتاب المقدس, او اذا حاب ممكن انا ابدأ
> 
> سلام و نعمة




من أين أتيت بهذا الكلام الغريب ؟


----------



## نذير (1 يناير 2006)

أرجو أن تبدأ


----------



## My Rock (3 يناير 2006)

*لاهــــــــــوت المسيــــح*

لاهوت المسيح مثبت بالكتاب المقدس بعدة طرق و بعدة اعلانات التي بسببها كان من الوضوح الشديد ان المسيح هو الله و ليس نبي كما يدعي الجاهلون

*المسيح له اسماء الله في الكتاب المقدس:*

لدى المسيح اسماء الله في الكتاب المقدس و في العهد القديم, فلهو اسماء لا يستطيع اليهودي على لفظها لرهبته منها, اذ من دلائل الوهية المسيح هي غضب اليهود وسخطهم عليه عندما اعلن انه معادل لله و نذكر من هذه الاسمـــاء:

يهـــوه
الله
الالف والياء و الاول و الاخر
الرب
المخلص
الملك
الديان
النور
الصخرة
الفادي
الرب برنا
الزوج (العريس)
الراعي
معطي الحياة
غافر الخطايا
الرب شافينا
لنأخذ يهوه كمثل واحد كافي على اثبات الوهية المسيح من بقية الاسماء التي سمي بها

كشف الله عن اسمه لشعبه في الاصحاح الثالث من الخروج, فعندما سأل موسى الله عن اي اسم يدعيه شعبه, اجاب أهيه الذي اهيه



> *"هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: أهيه الذي أرسلني اليكم" (خروج 13:3،14).
> *


 
*والمسيح استحدم نفس كلمة يهوه من صيغة فعل الذي يشتق منه اسم يهوه في خروج 3 : 15*

*وأوضح مثال لذلك هو عندما قال اليهود ليسوع: "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أفرأيت إبراهيم؟ قال لـهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم، قبل أن يكون إبراهيم "أنا كائن". فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه" (يوحنا 57:8-59). لقد سعى اليهود إلى قتله لأنهم افترضوا ادعاءه الألوهية. فالعهد القديم كان واضحاً في هذا الأمر. إذ كان عقاب التجديف هو الرجم حتى الموت (لاويين 16:24).

و ايضا في موضع اخر

"إن لـم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو( يهوة) (تموتون في خطاياكم" (يوحنا 24:8). 

نص اخر

"إن لـم تؤمنوا أني أنا تموتون في خطاياكم" قال لليهود، "متى رفعتم ابن الانسان، فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو." 

نص اخر 

"من تطلبون؟ أجابوه يسوع الناصري، فقال لهم يسوع أنا هو () فلما قال لهـم إنـي أنا هو رجعـوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض (يوحنا 4:18-6). 

إذ لـم يتمكنوا من الصمود أمام قوة تصريحه عن نفسه وقوة شخصه.


ملاحظة: لا يوجد كلمة هو باليونانية, اذ يعني ان المسيح هو الله ذاته بقوله انا التي اشارتها الى يهوه


استشهد مرقس في بداية إنجيله بإشارة إشعياء إلى اللـه:
"صوت صارخ في البريـة أعدوا طريق الرب (يهوه). قوّموا في القفر سبيلاً لإلهنا" (إشعياء 3:40). ولقد فسر مرقس هذه الفقرة على أنها نبوءة تحققت في يوحنا المعمدان الذي يعد الطريق ليسوع (مرقس 2:1-4؛ قارن مع يوحنا 23:1).


وقد استشهد بطرس في (أعمال 21:2) "ويكون كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص." ثم سأله الناس ماذا ينبغي أن يفعلوا حتى يخلُصوا، فأجابهم "توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح" (أعمال 38:2). 

فبعد أن ذكر بطرس لتوّه بأن الدعوة باسم الرب (أي الاعتماد عليه) شرط لازم مسبق للخلاص، قال لهم بأن عليهم أن يعتمدوا بـاسـم يسوع المسيح. ولو لـم يكن بطرس يعتبر أنّ يسوع المسيح هو اللـه، لتوقعنا منه أن يأمرهم أن يتعمدوا باسم يهوه، وهو الأمر الذي يتمشى مع الإيمان اليهودي والممارسات اليهودية.


قال يسوع: ​انا والاب واحد. فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه, اجابهم يسوع, اعمالا كثيرة حسنة اريتكم من عند ابي. بسبب اي منها ترجموني؟ اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف, فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً (الله) (يوحنا 10 : 30ـ33)

فلا يوجد اي شك على ان المسيح قصد انه هو الله, و من اجل ذلك عضب اليهود و ارادوا رجمه في اكثر من موضع و اكثر من مرة

(يوحنا 1:1،14) "في البدء كان الكلمة. والكلمة كان عند اللـه وكان الكلمة اللـه (ثيوس) والكلمة صار جسداً وحلّ بيننا." 





رؤيا 17:1،18 "أنا هو الأول (بروتوس) والآخر (اسكاتوس) والحي وكنت ميتاً وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين." ​






​







إشعياء 12:48 "أنا هو. أنا الأول وأنا الآخر." 



مقارنة بسيطة بين العهد الجديد و القديم تدل على استخدام كلمة الاول و الاخر التي تعني الله 
بذاته


"خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت إلى العالـم وأيضاً أترك العالـم وأذهب إلى الآب" (يوحنا 28:16). 

"وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلاّ الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء (يوحنا 13:3).

"أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء ..." (يوحنا 51:6؛ أنظر أيضاً العدد 58).

"فإن (فماذا لو) رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعداً إلى حيث كان أولاً" (يوحنا 62:6).

"الآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالـم." (يوحنا 5:17). 

أما يوحنا المعمدان الذي ولد قبل المسيح بستة أشهر فقال، "الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي (رتبة) لأنه كان قبلي" (يوحنا 15:1،30).



هَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً، وَابْنَ العَلِيِّ يُدْعَى الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 1 : 31 و32.

​





​







فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ المَاءِ، وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انفَتَحَتْ لَهُ، فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً : هذَا هُوَ ابنِي الحَبِيبُ الذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ الإنجيل بحسب متّى 3 : 16-17.

فيما كان يسوع مع ثلاثة من تلاميذه على جبل حرمون، تكلّم مع موسى وإيليّا وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً : ه ذَا هُوَ ابنِي الحَبِيبُ الذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ ا سْمَعُوا الإنجيل بحسب متّى 17 :5.



​








خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلَا يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ,,, مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 10 : 27-29.​ 

الْحَقَّ الحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : لَا يَقْدِرُ الابْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلَّا مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لِأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَه ذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الابْنُ كَذلِكَ. لِأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الابْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ، وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. لِأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. لِأَنَّ الآبَ لَا يَدِينُ أَحَداً، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلِابْنِ، لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لَا يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لَا يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الذِي أَرْسَلَهُ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 5 :19-23




​







اَلْحَقَّ الحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابنِ اللّهِ، والسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 5 :25.


إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. والعَبْدُ لَا يَبْقَى فِي البَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، أَمَّا الابْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ. فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الابْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 8 :34-36

أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ. فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ اليَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللّهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ باللّهِ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 5 :17-18.

كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي، وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الابْنَ إِلَّا الآبُ، وَلَا أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلَّا الابْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الابْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ. تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ المُتْعَبِينَ والثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ الإنجيل بحسب متّى 11 :27-28.

حين سأل يسوعُ تلاميذه مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟ فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ : أَنْتَ هُوَ المَسِيحُ ابنُ اللّهِ الحَي الإنجيل بحسب متّى 16 :15 و16.

وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابنَ اللّهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الحَقِّ فِي ابنِهِ يَسُوعَ المَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الحَقُّ والحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ 1 يوحنا 5 :20.



في جعبتي الكثير الكثير, اي ما يعادل اضعاف ما وضعت في هذا الرد, لكن النوصو واظحة و معناها واظح اذ لا داعي لتكرار نصوص اخرى تشهد لالهوية المسيح ايضا...

و بذلك نكون قد اوضحنا بفم المسيح نفسه انه قال انه هو الله و انه معادل لله,,,

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع


​



*


----------



## أنطونى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

متشكر يا ماى روك اجابات واضحة ومرتبة وتدل على انسان مقتنع وفاهم


----------



## لو مفيهاش توتر يعنى (12 ديسمبر 2006)

فريد قال:


> اخي الحبيب
> هذه بعض الشواهد التي قبل الرب يسوع السجود له
> سجد له حكماء المجوس القادمين من الشرق في مكان ولادته المتواضع.
> كما ورد ذلك في الإنجيل بحسب متى (2: 11)
> ...




أستاذى الفاضل 
و من قال ان السجود يكون للعبادة فقط ؟
فلقد قال أسحاق لابنه يعقوب الذى كان يظن أنه عيسو حسب الكتاب المقدس

Gen 27:29  لِيُسْتَعْبَدْ لَكَ شُعُوبٌ وَتَسْجُدْ لَكَ قَبَائِلُ. كُنْ سَيِّدا لاخْوَتِكَ وَلْيَسْجُدْ لَكَ بَنُو امِّكَ. لِيَكُنْ لاعِنُوكَ مَلْعُونِينَ وَمُبَارِكُوكَ مُبَارَكِينَ». 

و لو كان السجود للعبادة فقط فلماذا أذاً سجد الناس للنبى اليشع ؟
هل كانوا يعبدونه ؟
و أذا كانوا يعبدونه فلماذا لا تعبده انت ايضا ما داموا قد سجدوا له كيسوع ؟

2Ki 2:15  وَلَمَّا رَآهُ بَنُو الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ فِي أَرِيحَا قُبَالَتَهُ قَالُوا: [قَدِ اسْتَقَرَّتْ رُوحُ إِيلِيَّا عَلَى أَلِيشَعَ]. فَجَاءُوا لِلِقَائِهِ وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ.


مع العلم انه قد تكررت حالات السجود لاليشع كثيرا فى الكتاب المقدس و هو أيضا ليس الوحيد الذى تم السجود له , و لكن اعتقد ان هذا المثال يكفى بإذن الله .


----------



## Fadie (12 ديسمبر 2006)

> أستاذى الفاضل





> و من قال ان السجود يكون للعبادة فقط ؟
> فلقد قال أسحاق لابنه يعقوب الذى كان يظن أنه عيسو حسب الكتاب المقدس​
> Gen 27:29 لِيُسْتَعْبَدْ لَكَ شُعُوبٌ وَتَسْجُدْ لَكَ قَبَائِلُ. كُنْ سَيِّدا لاخْوَتِكَ وَلْيَسْجُدْ لَكَ بَنُو امِّكَ. لِيَكُنْ لاعِنُوكَ مَلْعُونِينَ وَمُبَارِكُوكَ مُبَارَكِينَ». ​
> و لو كان السجود للعبادة فقط فلماذا أذاً سجد الناس للنبى اليشع ؟
> ...


 

الزميل الفاضل نعمة لك و سلام

نعم كان يجوز السجود لغير الله فى العهد القديم و لما فى العهد الجديد فلا سجود الا لله​ 
Act 10:25 وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ بُطْرُسُ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ وَسَجَدَ وَاقِعاً عَلَى قَدَمَيْهِ.​ 
Act 10:26 فَأَقَامَهُ بُطْرُسُ قَائِلاً: «قُمْ أَنَا أَيْضاً إِنْسَانٌ».​ 
و لتتأكد ايضا ان السجود فى العهد الجديد هو عبادة فقط انظر الترجمة الانجليزية kjv​ 
Act 10:25 And as Peter was coming in, Cornelius met him, and fell down at his feet, and worshipped him.​ 
فماذا كان رد فعل بطرس سوى انه اقامه و قال له انه انسان مثله؟؟؟​


----------



## Christian Knight (14 يناير 2007)

نذير قال:


> انا طبعا موافق ان نخوض في نقاش ، لكن الزامي في تفاسير الكتاب المقدس يعني اننا نفسر الماء بالماء ، والموضوع يفقد محتواه ، كمان التفاسير فعلا مش وحي الهي وأنتم تقرون بهذا ، ولا تنسَ اننا لن نحتج بالقرآن الكريم والاحاديث الشريفة ، فأرجو عدم التمترس في هذه النقطة لانها تلزمني بما تؤمن به أنت ، وخذ وقتك وشاور باقي الزملاء في هذه النقطة وستجد انني على حق !
> 
> ومهم جدا أعرف انت من أي طائفة ، وحتى أختصر الطريق ، هل أنت ممن يقولون بالطبيعة الواحده للمسيح " لاهوت فقط " ام ممن يقولون بالطبيعتين " لاهوت وناسوت " ؟



*لا يوجد طائفة مسيحية تؤمن ان المسيح لاهوت فقط فجميع الطوائف المسيحية تؤمن ان السيد المسيح لاهوت كامل وناسوت كامل وبالتالى موضوع الطوائف لن يمثل اى فرق فى هذا الموضوع لاننا نتفق تماما حول شخص السيد المسيح*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 يناير 2007)

*للاخوة المسلمين الذين يبحثون فى موضوع الوهية المسيح فقد اثبتها ابينا القس عبد المسيح بسيط بالفعل فى كتبه ورد على جميع شبهاتكم وتفاسيركم الخاطئة لنصوص الكتاب المقدس واليكم روابط لكتبه:

كيف يكون المسيح إله حق وإنسان حق في آن واحد ؟
http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/godman.htm


‏هل المسيح إله أم هو إنسان مثل آدم خُلق من تراب ؟
http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/ischristgod.htm

إذا كان المسيح إلها فكيف كان يتقدم في الحكمة والقامة ؟
http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/jesusgrowing.htm

هل تنبّأ أنبياء العهد القديم عن لاهوت المسيح؟
http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/prophets.htm

لقب ابن الإنسان هل يدل علي أنَّ المسيح إنسان فقط ؟
http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/sonofgod.htm

من هو المسيح وكيف مُسِح بالروحِ القدس ؟
http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/whoisjesus.htm

هل قال المسيح إنّي أنا ربكم فإعبدوني؟
http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/worshipme.htm

اعتقد ان كل هذه الكتب اكثر من كافية لاقناع اى عاقل بالوهية المسيح والرد على شبهة فى هذا الشأن فالكاتب هو احد اكبر علماء المسيحية فى العصر الحالى وذلك طبعا ان كان السائل طالبا للحق وليس مجادلا لمجرد الجدل

ملحوظة اخيرة: لاحظت ان نذير وفوج تهربا من شرط مهم جدا وهو الا تفسرا نصوص الكتاب المقدس على هواكما فكما تعلمان نحن لا نعترف بتفسيركم يعنى باختصار ايا كانت النتيجة التى ستصلا اليها فهى خاطئة واذا اردتم ان تحاججوننا من عقيدتنا فيجب ان تستخدموا تفسيرنا ولا تقولوا لا يجوز لانكم لا تؤمنون به فانتم ايضا لا تؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس ومع ذلك تستشهدون به فما سر هذا التناقض سوى انكم تريدون تفسير العقيدة المسيحية على هواكم؟*


----------



## the fog (15 يناير 2007)

انا بقولكم دى عادة لو انت عايز تعرف دينك كويس بتحزف المشاركة لية اكيد علشان فيها ضعفك لو انت عباد المسح بجد وبتحبو الحوار سبنى اتحاور معاكم  ولا انتو خايفين ياخى اقسم بالله العلى العظيم انا على استعداد اعتنق المسحية بس بشرط اسبتلى ان دينى الى هو اعظم دين انو عقيدة بطلة ولو انا اسبتلك ان المسيحية باضلة تعتنق الاسلام تشهد انت لا اله الى الله محمد رسول اله ماشى ........ اونا مستنى ردك لو مشاركتى ماتحزفتش زى مالكل المنتديات المسيحية بتحزف المشاركات دى لو انت شايف انى بجيب كلام من دماغى مش من كتابكم عرفنى ياخى بس بلاش تعمل كدة وتحزف المشاركة من اول مرة


----------



## محمد محمد محمد (15 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

لو تكرم الأخ Christian Knight  يحذف هذة الصورة لابد من إحترام شعور الأخرين سواء كانوا على الحق او الباطل 
 هل مسيحيتكم تأمركم بالإساءة للأخرين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا أظن ذلك
اخوك محمد


----------



## Fadie (15 يناير 2007)

*تفضل ضع ما عندك بأحترام و لن يحذف احد شىء*

*الاخ فارس مسيحى الرجاء تغيير صورة توقيعك*


----------



## fouad2002 (18 يناير 2007)

برجاء الصفحة رقم 2 مش شغالة والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

fouad2002 قال:


> برجاء الصفحة رقم 2 مش شغالة والله ولي التوفيق



*جميع الروابط شغالة اخى*


----------



## love_marena (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: المسيح في الكتاب المقدس*

بدون القراءة للموضوع 
لاتفرض رايك على احد
ولو كنت متاكد
انا اسف حبيبى......
                           نزير


----------

